# Lady Turners



## Snazzypens (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi My daughters got upset yesterday when some other kids teased them that I am doing a boy thing. I told my girls that lots of other ladies turn. They are still sceptical (Twins) so can I have a show of hands of other lady turners here please? Show her Mum not the only mad one..LOL
Toni


----------



## jssmith3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I guess I am mad too cause I sure love to turn []  Tell them there are a lot of women out there that do "boy things" sometimes as well if not better (couldn't help it, the devil made me do it [}] Ok, to make you men feel better I am still really glad you all are around for some things.

Janet


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2006)

...and some of us guys do girl things...I love to cook an I'm better than a lot of girls at cooking. The devil is here in Texas to Janet making us say and do things. []

Too bad that some things are considered "girlish" and "boyish". 

Sorry you missed SWAT Janet. We had a great time. Next year it is here in Wichita Falls which will be 4 hours closer for those of you in NM. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />Well, I guess I am mad too cause I sure love to turn []  Tell them there are a lot of women out there that do "boy things" sometimes as well if not better (couldn't help it, the devil made me do it [}] Ok, to make you men feel better I am still really glad you all are around for some things.
> 
> Janet


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 20, 2006)

I must admit there are few.
One that comes to mind is Fangar but only when he is wearing his "Turning Frock".I think its his feminine side .[}]
Here's a link to a member (though she doesn't post often I know she lurks here.
http://pensbypatricia.com/


----------



## jssmith3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry you missed SWAT Janet. We had a great time. Next year it is here in Wichita Falls which will be 4 hours closer for those of you in NM. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don

Don, I am going to try really hard to make it next year one way or another!  I really wanted to be there this year but it just didn't work out, maybe one of you guys should come and pick me up on the way!!!! 
By the way, most of the great chefs around the world are men so I will be expecting dinner when I get there ok  []


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep I am agreeing I told them that take what she said with a grain of salt. She is only imitating what her parents have said. If I had my way and I weren't related I would not give them the time of the day. I do it for hubby he worth it. They are just curious. They like to turn too.
Toni


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2006)

Toni,

I can recall Janet, Angela, Pat, Alice, Nancy, Dana and Kiddo (don't know her name)

I am sure there are lots of others that I missed.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't forget about Julia (Jtate).


----------



## penhead (Oct 20, 2006)

Not specific to wood_turning_ but an interesting tidbit from http://www.womeninwoodworking.com/

Ann Rockler Jackson 
CEO of Rockler Woodworking and Hardware, sponsor of "Women in Woodworking"

And a simple search on google for "woodturning women" proved kind of interesting, too.


----------



## angboy (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Toni,
> 
> I can recall Janet, Angela, Pat, Alice, Nancy, Dana and Kiddo (don't know her name)
> ...



Awww, thanks for thinking of me Dario!

Toni, I don't know what percentage of turners are women, I know it's probably a small number. On here, I've seen that either more women have joined or more are posting regularly than I saw a year and a few months ago when I joined. When I joined the AAW club near me about a year ago, I was their first and only female meber, even though they were around 10 years old I think. And you could tell the men were a little shocked when I walked in. I think they thought I must be someone's wife who'd just come to drop off her husband. I told them that their info sheet that they had you fill out was a little outdated. It had lines for things like name, address and phone number, and then a line for "wife's name". So I know the stereotype is that it's a male thing, and for the most part that's probably true. I went out with a man who enjoys growing orchids and other plants/flowers- that was a real interesting challenge of those stereotypes, and we both found it kind of amusing. When I was married, I didn't want the husband anywhere near my shop, which I think felt odd to him that he was the man but wasn't the one spending time in the shop.

I don't conside myself unfeminine, and hopefully others don't either. As long as you turn in the proper attire, either a turning frock if you can borrow one from Fangar, or if you can't then go get something to turn in where I get my stuff- a store by the name of [:X]VS[:X]. Then nobody can say you're doing a "boy thing".


----------



## vick (Oct 20, 2006)

Bev the craft lady is also one that is missing on the list.  Actually I can not recall her being around for a while so hope she is all right.

As far as famous turners Bonnie Klien immediately comes to mind.  If you look at a listing of the artists at the Del Mano gallery their are several female turners that make world class work.
http://www.delmano.com/artists/index.htm
I had the pleasure of seeing Tania Radda demonstrate a couple months ago (though more an artist than a turner but she does incorporate turning in her work)and was very impressed by her work.
Unfortunately I doubt your daughter will be able to convince her peers at school that turning is not a gender specific hobby/interest.  Kids are dumb it is all part of being a kid.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br /> Kids are dumb it is all part of being a kid.



Sad thing is they think otherwise and think their parents are DUMB!  [][][}]

Was just discussing the same thing with James Jenkins when he visited.  How we (parents) amazingly become more intelligent as they (the kids) mature.  LOL [8D]


----------



## beamer (Oct 20, 2006)

Turning women? Bonnie Klein comes to mind - she's got a regular article in one of the woodworking magazines and is pretty famous as turners go.

My local ww club has a small pen turning faction and there's almost always one or two women at each meeting (10-12 men, odd ratio). One women even does hand-cut dovetails!

Doh! I should have read all of Vick's post!


----------



## bjackman (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll add my 16 in 4 days daughter [:0]  Elysa to the list. Even though she isn't a regular poster here she is a turner and often ooohhhs and aaaahhhs over my shoulder at photos of work posted. 
Some of you may have met her signing in at this year's Provo Rendezvous.

http://www.penmakersguild.com/provo06/rend0601.jpg 

She survived sitting next to Anthony most of the night which says something for her. [)]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 20, 2006)

Czarcastic's daughter Rachel (one of the Czardines) also turns a pretty mean pen. I believe she's in her early teens.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2006)

I think that is Czarina []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 20, 2006)

I just had the opportunity to learn how to turn 3 sided boxes from her this past weekend
BTW - she's about 4'11" 

http://cindydrozda.com/


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 20, 2006)

some of my favorite turners are women.  i personally find woodturning to be more artistic than most forms of woodworking (not that you can't make a beautiful artistic table) and women tend to do it very well.  another that comes to mind is scroll sawing.


----------



## angboy (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />some of my favorite turners are women.



I always knew I was Fritz- thanks for publicly admitting it![][]


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee (Oct 20, 2006)

My wife turns more than I do.  I started turning and she said "Hey I want to try that!" and now she has her own tools and is on her second lathe.


----------



## jssmith3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Now I remember, there is also Andi Wolfe, I met her and watched her demo here in Albuquerque and she was absolutely amazing.

Janet


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 20, 2006)

careful angboy you'll make janet jealous.[8]


----------



## jssmith3 (Oct 20, 2006)

I love you too Fritz [:X]  I'll share.

Janet


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 20, 2006)

Toni,
When I was living in Houston, used to frequent the local wood store.. Wood Wright.. one of the clerks there was a woman who regularly did demonstration in the store.. she was actually the better of the turners that worked at the store.. also my favorite clerk until she to work for Woodcraft across town.


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 20, 2006)

Also Cindy Drozda.
Jim


----------



## bobm (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I remember @ 17, thinking my DAD knew nothing, but when I turned 21, I was amazed at how much he had learned in those 4 years....[]

bob


----------



## emackrell (Oct 21, 2006)

Toni, teach your daughters to turn and let them head off to school carrying pens they made themselves... in their favorite colors or woods or the school colors or whatever... I'm thinking the snickering will cease pretty fast.  
  Or just teach them to say "BOY THING??? Have you noticed that this is 2006, not 1812?  HELL-OOO???"  in a properly scornful tone of voice.  
  Cheers  Eileen    [8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Mark Twain: 
"When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years."


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 21, 2006)

This is an interesting topic,

One of my best friends is a woman who is a wood worker and a turner.  By hanging around and sharing thoughts with her I have grown to understand another view point of wood and being creative.  I value very much her opinion and I know my own direction in my furniture and my turning has been influenced by the emotional aspect of design she brings to her work and shares with me.  I don't know if it's a male vs female thing but it works and what ever it is I know it's about developing my creative side. 

 Doing "girl or boy" things...[:0]  to me it's a paradigm that kids grow through while they are trying to find themselves, we like to characterize and classify things, so it's not unusual I think.  

Having a diversity of view points and sharing them makes us all better....so I have to say if it's a male / female thing then I am all for it, but I don't like putting it that way, I feel it's an emotional centre between people who create and share that makes us all better.

[]

Besides it's more fun to see women in woodworking and enjoying where some are not afraid to go with thier visions and creativity..


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 21, 2006)

your friend is a very good turner and an inspiration to me as well.  her name came to mind immediatly when i began to think of women woodturners.

a second renowned turner here in the indy area who just happens to be female is betty scarpino (i think i'm getting the last name right).



> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />This is an interesting topic,
> 
> One of my best friends is a woman who is a wood worker and a turner.  By hanging around and sharing thoughts with her I have grown to understand another view point of wood and being creative.  I value very much her opinion and I know my own direction in my furniture and my turning has been influenced by the emotional aspect of design she brings to her work and shares with me.  I don't know if it's a male vs female thing but it works and what ever it is I know it's about developing my creative side.
> ...


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 21, 2006)

i like elaine's idea.  but if it doesn't work you can teach them to turn baseball bats and send them to school with those.  for while the pen is mightier than the sword i think the ball bat trumps them all.  hahahaha





> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Toni, teach your daughters to turn and let them head off to school carrying pens they made themselves... in their favorite colors or woods or the school colors or whatever... I'm thinking the snickering will cease pretty fast.
> Or just teach them to say "BOY THING??? Have you noticed that this is 2006, not 1812?  HELL-OOO???"  in a properly scornful tone of voice.
> Cheers  Eileen    [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 21, 2006)

Toni, I ain't no girl, but my mentor is... and she's a Master Turner at that. Her name is Judy Ditmer.


----------



## melogic (Oct 21, 2006)

Toni,
My wife and daughter(15) both turn pens. As a matter of fact, my daughter gets more interest at school from girls than guys.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi gang! Yup I'm here. I've just been lurking lately. There has been so much going on here that I haven't even had time to get in the shop.  I do have a craft show the 28th tho. I have been trying to redo my web site also in my spare time.  Thanks for thinking of me Mike. I tried to get to the turning deal last month but that went by the wayside also.  Maybe things will slow down soon so I can get back to the shop! I love checking on here though.  There are soooo many new members to. [8D][]


----------



## elody21 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, I will join in and say turning is great for women or men or children. I have been turning for 4 years and love it! I turn everyday I can and have taken over the basement workshop leaving my husband one small counter! I want to add that before I turned I did flat work and made things like entertainment centers and fancy pantry organizers. I am working towards doing a bedroom set and then a new diningroom table. So-- men can cook and clean and women can do woodworking and lay tile and just about anything they want. I love building and I love girly things too! It's perfect;y ok! Alice


----------



## schellfarms (Oct 23, 2006)

I am a female turner--at least aspiring beginner.  I'm also apprenticed to a master in my area where I'm learning to make furniture and cabinetry.  My goal is to give up my chosen vocation in a year or 2 and make a full time stab at it.


----------



## whatwoodido (Oct 23, 2006)

I typically have at least one women in each of my turning classes, and there have been as many as three in one of the other woodturning classes.  

Generally, women are better turners at the start, men generally get in a rush, don't listen and cut corners.  Women tend to listen to their instructors better and better understand the need for finesse.  I would also say that the number of my good students is over represented by women, mainly because they listen to what they are told.  My female students tend to be a bit more perfectionist, which in woodturning is the difference between OK and great.  

Drew


----------



## alparent (Oct 23, 2006)

How old are your girls? Are they into Harry Potter (or is that not popular anymore?) Turn them a couple of magic wands and you will be the coolest mom in town!

PS. It's good to know that so many ladies are on this site. Keeps the guys inline.  []

Not that things ever get out of line. I've seen some sites that are just awful!
Good job to all for making this a family friendly place.


----------

